# Not again!



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i guess this is goodbye kiko.:shock: she was so happy then just gone!:sad::sad::sad::frustrated:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, I am sorry. =[


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

That's unfortunate, how did she die?


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw  I am sorry for your lose.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Idk how she died i just went to feed her in the morning and there she was floating around...dead she wasnt bloated or anything she was just floating on top of the water...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes these things just happen for no reason.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry, that's happened to me before too


----------

